# Does Sandy my play have LYMPHOCYSTIS?



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

*Does Sandy my platy have LYMPHOCYSTIS?*

Hi, today after school I notice something white round dot on her tail. My sister and I were looking it up and she cuold probably have LYMPHOCYSTIS. Heres a clear picture of her with the mysterious dot on her tail:










What should I do? I read that a fish with LYMPHOCYSTIS, I should do a water change?? Thanks


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There is nothing TO do. It's just a wart, basically, and eventually it just goes away on it's own. You could try to cut it off, but it's usually not worth the bother unless the wart is in an annoying spot and causing the fish problems.

Water changes help a little bit, if only to get some of the virus out of the tank.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Good news, the spot is starting to go away now. Last night her and Pearl gave birth and now its starting to dissappear. I guess its one of those illnesses that comes and goes.


----------

